# Sorry



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

more baby pics


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Adorable !!!!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

OMG I want one


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

what breed is she?


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Hehe thankyou xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

GillyR said:


> what breed is she?


They are Chinese Cresteds,


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i am not a fan of this breed really but oh my god can i pick one up and hug one??? Gorgeous.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

ad_1980 said:


> i am not a fan of this breed really but oh my god can i pick one up and hug one??? Gorgeous.


Come on round your very welcome lol


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Aww, jst gorgeous! I love the little pink chest.
I defo see a PP somewhere in my future..LOL


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

catz4m8z said:


> Aww, jst gorgeous! I love the little pink chest.
> I defo see a PP somewhere in my future..LOL


Awwwwww i've got more PP's to Hl's.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahhh bless Indie there so gorg....and love the last pic. xxxx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sullivan said:


> Ahhh bless Indie there so gorg....and love the last pic. xxxx


That's Bliss she's a little minx.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Indie said:


> That's Bliss she's a little minx.


shes looks like shed melt any heart with that sweet little face. very cute. Love the name Bless suits her.


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

sullivan said:


> shes looks like shed melt any heart with that sweet little face. very cute. Love the name Bless suits her.


Would love her to keep it but alas it's just a nickname. Here is a pic of her giving her i kill you look.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Indie said:


> Would love her to keep it but alas it's just a nickname. Here is a pic of her giving her i kill you look.


nope she still gorg daughet went ahhhhhh. Love the look shes giving she looks miffed . ha ha


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Yes the i don't want my picture taken look lol


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Oh my god they are lovely

Iv really till now not known anything of this breed other than having heard the breed name due to being a schnauzer/big dog nut  so its been so interesting going on this journey with you Indie and learning about the little cresties, they are adoreable little dogs and Bliss well how bonny is she, thanks for posting all the threads and posts you have iv so enjoyed it :001_tt1:


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

Baldie is mine.............all mine. And yes that is what he called to me! LOL!!

Seriously hun, gorgeous babies! You must be so proud! I love seeing them grow i remember when they were born! xxxx


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_They are really cute.... _


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

mitch4 said:


> Oh my god they are lovely
> 
> Iv really till now not known anything of this breed other than having heard the breed name due to being a schnauzer/big dog nut  so its been so interesting going on this journey with you Indie and learning about the little cresties, they are adoreable little dogs and Bliss well how bonny is she, thanks for posting all the threads and posts you have iv so enjoyed it :001_tt1:


You are very welcome i've loved showing them off xx


----------



## Indie (Nov 6, 2007)

Acacia86 said:


> Baldie is mine.............all mine. And yes that is what he called to me! LOL!!
> 
> Seriously hun, gorgeous babies! You must be so proud! I love seeing them grow i remember when they were born! xxxx


Heheheheheheh she's taken


----------

